# broken biscuits



## libsmum (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, can anyone suggest a good follow up carb to have after glucose for a hypo. we need something that my daughter can carry round in her bag all day at school. we have tried biscuits but they end up in crumbs!


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 27, 2011)

I carry things like Penguins - you could put them in a small click-lock plastic box to stop them getting bashed up. Also I use Bakin' Boys flapjacks (20g carbs each) which are individually wrapped and don't turn to crumbs. Some cereal bars are about 10g carbs if you wanted something smaller.


----------



## Fandange (Mar 27, 2011)

We use cereal bars for the boys - you just need to read through the nutritional info in the supermarket because some are as low as 10g CHO and some are far more than that! But they travel well, and are indivually wrapped so are great for us.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 27, 2011)

Another vote for muesli bars - they survive weeks in my work trouser pockets or rucksack pockets. Much as I like chocolate, its melting point and relatively high fat content are drawbacks.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 28, 2011)

The Harvest Crunch Chewee bars are great and the kids love them as they have little chocolate bits in them.   They are only 15 carbs each.  Beware of some cereal bars.  The ones you think are healthy are actually really high carb way of 25 carbs and you only need about 15 ish once the levels are back up.

(The new way of thinking is that you do not need any long acting carbs anymore after glucose and the level is up - there are lots of families now doing that - but don't want to worry you and if long acting carbs work then go with it).


----------



## libsmum (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for advice..just trying to avoid her putting weight on too with all the extra snacking


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 28, 2011)

I know, nightmare, however they need the right snacks sometimes which in healthy terms are the wrong snacks, sometimes fruit just won't do.   I can tell you that Jessica is not overweight at all and has been doing this for nearly 11 years now, she is 11 on Saturday.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 28, 2011)

for graham i use flapjack as well or obb nobbs flapjack with a bit of choccolate on top


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 28, 2011)

These are good for keeping biscuits in your pocket/bag, and K has one for her glucose tablets to save them spilling out into her blazer pocket

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/F/keyword/biscuit for one

(you can get more than one biscuit in them)


----------



## Copepod (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought a set of 4 biscuit holders in Woolworths closing down sale; never opened packet - PM if you're interested.


----------



## Heidi (Mar 29, 2011)

Tracker bars are great - about 15cho and they keep for ages in the bottom of a school bag. 

But, like Adrienne has said, many of us treat the hypo and don't follow up with long acting carbs.....BUT you know your child best, and through experience you know what works.


----------



## bev (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi,

My son is on a pump now so we dont need the long acting carbs, and like others have said, the new way of thinking is that a follow-up carb isnt necessarily needed. We used to use cereal bars too, when on MDI, and they do last a long time before they start to crumble.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 30, 2011)

Even as a young child in the 60's I never had any slow carbs to follow a hypo either.
But if that's what you do and have no rebound highs. How about dead fly biscuits? (Garibaldi) They tend not to crumble.


----------



## libsmum (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks everyone!


----------

